# Agility Border Collie drawing in graphite - work in progress



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I figured you guys would get a kick out of what I'm working on with my pencils. I'm going to the agility "dark side" ROFL!!! Border Collie coming over a jump and I'll post installments as I get some work done on it. I'm about 1/3 done. 

This is how it started...




























This is where I was as of last week...










I think it's going to be all sorts of cool when it's done. I'll keep posting updates as I chug along. It takes me a while to get substantial stuff accomplished because of the high detail. It takes me like an hour to finish a .5" by .5" area. :redface:


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am reeeeeeeeeeeally impressed! Please keep posting! I love watching/looking at pictures of drawings as they come together; 

It should only take as long as it should for a work of art........


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see it all finished, espically as you are drawing a BC.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'll post weekly updates.  Got some decent stuff accomplished on it over this week -


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Getting excited!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I have been really busy with life outside of Dog Forums and I kind of fell of the planet. I got something that will make you even more excited -


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

That is seriously amazing  Especially the level of detail you're putting into it


----------



## mythicbubbles (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful work! It's wonderful to see the progression.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm getting really psyched about how this is turning out. The closer I get to being done, the more psyched I get. I'm planning on sticking with the agility theme for the next piece...sheltie doing agility.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

More progress....


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I just was reading Keechak's thread on her sculptures...and I remembered I had an art thread on here. I totally forgot it and never put up the final product of the border collie drawing.  

Here it is!










I did get the guts to enter it in a national juried art show - The Art Show at the Dog Show and it did take first place for the best depiction of a performance dog. I was so psyched about that!!!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

That piece is an absolute stunner. I have no idea how you guys do this stuff (especially the level of detail in this drawing) which makes me even more impressed. How big was the finished piece?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Here it is in the frame (right before I shipped it to KS) 










The image opening is about 8 x 8" and the frame is about 16" x 16" it's not tiny...but it's not huge either.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

WOW that is BEAUTIFUL i draw but my drawings are NOTHING compared to yours good job!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

that is so amazingly well done... thanks for sharing very enjoyable to follow your work.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys! I will work on a piece for months at a couple of hours at a whack. Anything more than about 3 hours at a time, I start to go cross eyed. You know...I can't explain how I do this either. I will put on an audiobook and the "busy" side of my brain latches on to that so the side of my brain that can do this will just let loose and draw.


----------

